# Dripping Water tap



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi, I am new to this forum so hello to all! I have a second hand cherub and a Eureka Mignon grinder after getting what seems to be known on this forum as a bout of serious "Upgrade-itus"!









I am pretty chuffed with the Cherub and am producing some great shots. One issue that i have though, that may be easily fixed is a dripping water tap. I tried contacting Fracino Friday, but no response, but to be fair I have not given em much time yet! Anyone fixed similar issue easily? Any tips out there to try? Its about a 200ml an hr so its a proper drip! I hope its just a seal or something. Also, when I run hot water, I get a lot of steam with it, not just water. Is this usual or is it a symptom of something else?

Cheers!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Yeah it'll just be a seal. Fracino should be able to sort you out with the parts you need


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Look here for ideas. I suspect it could be the pad washer or the valve stem

http://www.fracino.com/uploads/CHERUB%20SPARE%20PARTS%20MANUAL%202008.pdf


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The steam with the hot water is normal. You are drawing from a super heated boiler hovering above boiling point.

The drip is an issue, but may be as simple as a washer / gasket / ring


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

And as for the hot water and steam issue, I find it a little annoying because the water spout is so close to the knob. So you get very warm fingers!!

I'm planning to retrofit a new water arm which is longer and shaped like a mini steam arm to solve this issue. I think it'll also balance the looks of the machine a little


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Superb, thanks for the replies! That makes sense on the steam from the water tap then - not really an issue, I only use it to warm my cups anyhow - its a relief to know its normal. Cheers!


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Ok, just thought I would update - I spoke to Fracino (Spares dept, very helpful) and the suggestion is that it's the seal in the bottom section of the water tap. They will only supply a complete nozzle with the seal included, no problem its only £6. £10 minimum order, so I ordered a 2 hole steam tip as well. I am glad I did not select the £1 per minute option for out of warrantee support, the spares department were great and just a normal rate.

Will update again the result after fitting for others later reference.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

uhum, I was too hasty! i just unscrewed the water nozzle suggested and order and its clear this is just an outlet with a seal, so drips with it removed too, as one would exoect! I have now called Fracino back and they are supplying a valve service kit instead. I am sure that will sort it - it was only 4 quid so happy days. Hope its an easy job!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

good times... yeah it'll be further up. It'll be the seal at the back end of the valve stem most likely.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Just received a valve service kit and there is a lot of bits in it! Anyone had one of these valves in bits? Is it pretty straightforward? Do I need any special grease or other? Any advise gratefully received!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

As you dismantle the old valve, take photos of the various stages. Line up the old parts in order of their removal on a shelf, or somewhere safe.

Use these as references for the reassembly.

The grease used is silicone grease, food grade if you can find some....but non-food grade won't kill you.

I have used petroleum grease (vaseline) in an emergency (!)


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Great advise, thank you espressotechno.

I just ordered some silicone grease and I will give it a go after the holidays when the family / friends visitor rate slows down in case it all goes horribly wrong!

Cheers.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Done and sorted, much easier than i thought. Not sure what fixed it, I just replaced all the parts that came in the kit. Thanks all!


----------

